# Myprotein - Pulse



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

Any body using Pulse by Myprotein?

Just taken delivery of some - whats the general thoughts on amount to take?


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I was thinking about taking this stuff instead of bsn no-xplode. Anyone used this before?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Im interested in reviews of this also.


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

Interested too, anyone?


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

here you go chaps

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/26146-myprotein-pulse.html


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Cheers mate. After reading your review i feel slightly dissapointed as the pumps are not as venomous like no-xplode.


----------

